# App Iphone pas present Ipad2



## gomac (28 Mai 2011)

J'ai finalement réussi à avoir mon Ipad. Je m'aperçois que certaine application que j'ai avec mon Iphone ne sont pas là comme Météo, horloge, Bourse Calculette, Voice et Boussole.

Savez pourquoi il ne sont pas présent et sont-il disponible d'une autre façon

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mai 2011)

L'ipad n'est pas un iPhone... Pourquoi aurait il les mêmes applications?

Toutes ces applis ont des équivalents sur l'app store si besoin...

Pour la météo je te conseil l'application de camper, magnifique et gratuite...

Pour le reste, je n'utilise pas... Il y a plein de calculatrices gratuites sur app store...


----------



## Vallle (29 Mai 2011)

Oui lol j'ai remarquer aussi, mais bon il es vrai qu'elles n'auraient pas été très utiles non plus ..


----------



## gomac (30 Mai 2011)

_Suite au commentaire de  worldice&#8230;.. en espérant que cette fois-ci je suis plus clair_

Tiens tiens beaucoup de personne de mon entourage ne comprend pas pourquoi j'ai un Ipad si j'ai un Iphone. Pour eux un IPad =  Gros Iphone. Bref je veux pas faire le débats sur cela. Par contre, je trouverais cela cool d'avoir les même app bourse et météo du Iphone. (je sais qu'il en plusieurs choix sur apple store)

J 'utilise quelque fois les application calculette, météo d'apple sur mon mac et Iphone je comprend pas la raison de ne pas l'inclure sur le IPad. Bref j,aimerais bien connaître la raison de ne pas le mettre sur un IPad.

Donc quel serait vos suggestions remplacer l'application similaire à Bourse?


----------

